

Censorship and manipulation of social news, examples and archives for reddit - antocv
http://www.reddit.com/r/moosearchive/comments/1wflhm/archive/

======
antocv
There is a list of keywords that was auto-deleted from r/technology mostly
relating to NSA, security, spy agencies and such. Its like somebody ordered
"put the lid on Snowden leaks", and suddenly it was indeed gone from reddit
and Hacker News, in my experience.

What happened to Guardian as well?

